# Leica rangefinder - with lens cap on



## xvnm (Sep 29, 2013)

I'm sorry but I have to share this. Today I went to a nearby park to take some pictures. Very nice place, there is always lots of folks with DSLRs taking pictures there. But today this guy really caught my attention. He was carrying this very expensive Leica rangefinder camera (I tried but could not see which model; digital, for sure), taking lots and lots of pictures. All with the lens cap on.

I always knew Leica makes some very fine cameras and some of the best lenses money (mountains and mountains of it) can buy. What I didn't know, though, was that the camera and lenses were so damn darn good that they could take pictures even with the lens cap on. Maybe it's for protection, a cap for sure does a better job protecting the front element than UV filters. Now that's something worth paying $9,000-plus for!


----------



## Jim Saunders (Sep 29, 2013)

I guess you can't buy smart. :

Jim


----------



## Policar (Sep 29, 2013)

If it were film, he'd have an excuse. The finder operates fine lens cap or no so there's be no indication until looking at the camera.

I don't have many lens cap photos, but I do have some nice dark slide ones.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Sep 29, 2013)

Jim Saunders said:


> I guess you can't buy smart. :
> 
> Jim


It's not just a matter of user intelligence. If a fly landed on the lens, blocking part of the image, the photographer will not see the fly through the viewfinder. This is the weakness of the rangefinder. You do not see the exact image that will be captured by the camera. In addition to parallax error, and complete inability to offer ultra wide angle lens, macro, supertele, etc.. I'll make a heresy: A current model Canon Rebel is much more efficient and the results more guaranteed, with hundreds of lenses to choose freely.


----------



## pwp (Sep 29, 2013)

xvnm said:


> He was carrying this very expensive Leica rangefinder camera (I tried but could not see which model; digital, for sure), taking lots and lots of pictures. All with the lens cap on.


So did you do the friendly thing and mention.._ahem_..you've left the lens-cap on?

-pw


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Sep 29, 2013)

pwp said:


> xvnm said:
> 
> 
> > He was carrying this very expensive Leica rangefinder camera (I tried but could not see which model; digital, for sure), taking lots and lots of pictures. All with the lens cap on.
> ...


Maybe he'll learn a good lesson from the photos that he "thinks" he did. 8) I do not warn. ;D


----------



## CharlieB (Sep 30, 2013)

Someplace on my network... is a picture of ol' slowhand, Mr. Eric Clapton himself, shooting an M9 at Wimbledon with.... the lens cap on his 50mm Summilux. Sigh. If I find it, I'll post it.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Sep 30, 2013)

CharlieB said:


> Someplace on my network... is a picture of ol' slowhand, Mr. Eric Clapton himself, shooting an M9 at Wimbledon with.... the lens cap on his 50mm Summilux. Sigh. If I find it, I'll post it.


I found a site on the Leica.

http://leicarumors.com/2011/03/10/leica-m-shooters-dont-forget-to-take-your-lens-cap-off.aspx/


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Sep 30, 2013)

Victoria Beckham also made it.


----------



## CharlieB (Sep 30, 2013)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> CharlieB said:
> 
> 
> > Someplace on my network... is a picture of ol' slowhand, Mr. Eric Clapton himself, shooting an M9 at Wimbledon with.... the lens cap on his 50mm Summilux. Sigh. If I find it, I'll post it.
> ...



Yup thats the ones!


----------



## Dylan777 (Sep 30, 2013)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> CharlieB said:
> 
> 
> > Someplace on my network... is a picture of ol' slowhand, Mr. Eric Clapton himself, shooting an M9 at Wimbledon with.... the lens cap on his 50mm Summilux. Sigh. If I find it, I'll post it.
> ...



You will never see a lens cap in my camera bag. All lenses are protected with BW Clear Filter, including X100s. Ready to shoot at all times.


----------



## Halfrack (Sep 30, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> You will never see a lens cap in my camera bag. All lenses are protected with BW Clear Filter, including X100s. Ready to shoot at all times.



How often do you clean the filters, and how often do you replace them?


----------



## Sporgon (Sep 30, 2013)

Yet more proof that these guys and gals should have bought a dslr !


----------



## Dylan777 (Sep 30, 2013)

Halfrack said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > You will never see a lens cap in my camera bag. All lenses are protected with BW Clear Filter, including X100s. Ready to shoot at all times.
> ...



Not so often. I use my shirt and wipe it off...done. No more then 10seconds. 

My fav. is B&W XS-Pro Clear MRC-Nano 007 Filter: http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/756818-REG/B_W_66_1066111_77mm_XS_Pro_NANO_Clear.html


----------



## fxk (Sep 30, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> ajfotofilmagem said:
> 
> 
> > CharlieB said:
> ...



Yup. It happens. Always has, always will. 
Nothing is foolproof as fools are so ingenious. 

Of course, one can forget to turn the flash on... Naw. That never happens, either


----------



## GuyF (Oct 7, 2013)

Ahh, reminds me of the time Clapton tried to play his guitar while it was still in its case. Boy, did he look silly in front of 10,000 people.


----------



## zlatko (Oct 7, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> You will never see a lens cap in my camera bag. All lenses are protected with BW Clear Filter, including X100s. Ready to shoot at all times.



I do the same. No need for lens caps. The B+W filters do a great job and are easy to clean.


----------

